# Puppy Exercise



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We're picking up our 9 week old puppy Riley this Sunday (I can't wait!) and I was wondering how we can exercise her safely until she hits the 13 week mark for her parvo shot. I want to be careful about where we let her go until then. Our breeder told us that parvo can live for up to 10 years in the soil and we've only had our house for 1 year, so we will be spraying a small patch of soil with bleach for her to potty on, but she won't have full run of the yard. My parents have had their house for over 20 years with completely healthy dogs - is that a safe place to her to play? Can racoons and other wild animals carry parvo? Maybe I'm being too paranoid about it.

She will be mostly indoors until she is a few weeks older. What are some games we can play to get her energy out in the meantime?


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions...ampaign=Dogs&gclid=CMH5nsDXnawCFYqA5QodCiaj2w

Primer on Parvo.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

This has been such a challenge for us! 

Swimming in the bath tub is something that really tires dear Oso out. 

Also, playing with the cat toy is a God send. It is one with a stick and feathers on the end. I can stay in one place and drag it around me - still giving him exercise. Or I can run through the house dragging it. This way he can run with me, but isn't chasing my feet, he's chasing the feathers. 

I'll be checking into this thread as we are looking for more. He gets tired after about 5 minutes of sprinting through the house with me. When I first got him, I thought he had sooo much energy, then I realized I was just not being a good parent, by exercising him appropriately. Shame on me. Once the energy is expended, managing behaviors is so much easier. Have fun with your little guy!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Another thing is playing "keep away."

It sounded so mean when my husband suggested it, but was great exercise. He sits at one side of the room, I the other. Well, sitting or standing. He plays a bit with Oso, then throws the toy to me, I swipe it around a few times than throw it back, etc., etc. Oso runs back and forth back and forth until he's tired. We used a squeaky stuffingless toy.


----------



## littlebit (Oct 15, 2011)

luv2laugh said:


> Another thing is playing "keep away."
> 
> It sounded so mean when my husband suggested it, but was great exercise. He sits at one side of the room, I the other. Well, sitting or standing. He plays a bit with Oso, then throws the toy to me, I swipe it around a few times than throw it back, etc., etc. Oso runs back and forth back and forth until he's tired. We used a squeaky stuffingless toy.


Keep Away was a favorite game when Kona was a small pup. I'd never seen a puppy play keep away without getting frustrated or giving up but Kona would play until we told her it was time to rest. Then she'd get the "Awe, Mom, are you sure we have to quit???" look on her face.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Basic obedience a little later, maybe around 16 weeks (we started a little later, though)
"kennel" or "crate" or "place" any of these commands you choose, same meaning. Show the puppy what it means, keep repeating the command over and over and over as the puppy enters and exits and enters again. You will know he understands when the puppy executes the command without any guidance. 

These are the hardest commands because they involve many steps. Go inside crate first, followed by sit, lie down and eventually stay there. Pretty hard. 
Most other basic commands involve less steps. 

Good times


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

as others suggested, some basic training is always good - his brain will be learning how to learn...thats an important note. 

we did lots of fetching in halways or at least just playing, tug was good although there are mixed reviews if you want to hunt. we didnt have an issue though...

we walked ours every day at 9weeks outside so i wouldnt be super worried about it...we've done it with all of our pups.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for all your great suggestions! My mom has been playing with her in the grass in her front yard (fenced off with no access to dogs other than her own, which are very healthy and fully vaccinated). We've also been playing fetch in our house... A LOT. She loooooves running to get the toys and bringing them back to us. We decided to start early with training and I was surprised to discover how smart she is. We've only had her 2 days and she already knows "sit", "go potty", and "crate" (she goes into her crate and sits).  We've got one smart puppy on our hands!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

smart dogs are always the easiest to own 

enjoy!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

@luv2laugh - the keep-away suggestion was BRILLIANT! We played it in my mom's hallway the other night rolling a tennis ball back and forth and she absolutely loved it. ;D


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i'm going to be putting new sod down when i fence in the extra portion of the yard. Should i be worried about Parvo in that new sod? i'm sure it was raised on a sod farm down here but i'm not real up on the parvo, scares me tho! thanks


----------

